# Cheap camera display



## Dany (Nov 6, 2020)

I have always resisted the temptation to transform my living room into a camera museum using many shelves and display cases.
The downside of such a decision is the inability to look easily at my collection stored in closed cabinets

So I got the idea of "rotating" my devices one by one in a small single display.
For this, I recovered one of those hexagonal-based terrariums that were in fashion in the 70s.
The mirrored sides allow the device to be viewed from various angles and the presented item is protected from dust.

Problem ..... I had to manufacture a small piece of supporting furniture in the same style.


----------



## Original katomi (Nov 6, 2020)

Very nice you could sell them


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 6, 2020)

Looks fantastic.........!!

Much more fancier than the huge glass case in my apartment.......


----------



## mjcmt (Nov 6, 2020)

Dany said:


> I have always resisted the temptation to transform my living room into a camera museum using many shelves and display cases.
> The downside of such a decision is the inability to look easily at my collection stored in closed cabinets
> 
> So I got the idea of "rotating" my devices one by one in a small single display.
> ...


What would be cool is to have one camera on each beveled side at various height. You could display 5 cameras at a time and have a piece of art at the same time.


----------

